# From Gravel to Marbles.



## Dienah (Jul 2, 2010)

So I've been thinking of changing my gravel to marbles, due to my Celestial Eye having constant choking moments during feeding time. (if you haven't see him, you can check him out here - http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15516&page=2) He's the bigger one btw.

He's about 6-7 inches, or maybe even 8. But I don't think I've ever seen a tank with marbles as a substrate, and was wondering if it was even a good idea. I'm not really okay with a bare tank due to the nature of making the tank just look ... well, boring lmao.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I don't think marble is inert. It may do something funny to your tank's water chemistry that might affect the fish. I know for a fact that limestone is out of the question for most fish. Might have to google on this one ...

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

to make cleaning the tank easier, I did this very same thing for my goldie tank.
I started with a 30 gal, overfiltered it, and instead of gravel, got about two of those packages of 'flat marbles' if you know what I mean. They are often sold for betta bowls, come in various colours and as they are flatter - like a marble that has been squished they dont move around in the tank. I filled out the bottom with driftwood with plants attached.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

instead of marbles, you could use some flat river stones. You just need to take a bit more time cleaning since eveything will get caught underneath.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Marbles, being made of glass are inert. However, it would be a cleaning nightmare. Everything would get beneath them.


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm with Ciddian! Some river stones might be nice. That's what I have in my goldfish tank.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

I have been keeping goldfish for a long time and I use gravel without any issues but my gravel seem to be a little smaller in size than yours.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I have seen marbles in tanks, and trust me when I say they don't look good lol. It's also insanely annoying to clean, I would suggest either getting larger pieces of gravel (basically pebbles) and I've also seen smaller ones being used, they suck up that gravel to look for food but i've never seen them actually eat it. They usually just suck it up, find out that it's just rock and then spit it back out and repeat this for hours on end 

P.S. Welcome to GTAA


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

even with marbles i don't think she should have a hard time cleaning the tank since she always uses my Ehiem Sludge Extractor before she uses the python.


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

I used to use marbles in my goldfish tank. Trust me when I say they do NOT looks good. All the gunk and poop also gets stuck under them and it's a nightmare to clean.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I'll pretend to know what that is  I just overfilter like mad and the stuff that decomposes feeds my plants so it's all good. I just really really hate marbles, i prefer a bare tank. Just my opinion tho


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I've only used marbles when I was breeding zebra danios. It's not particularly fun to clean nor do I recommend it. It may stress the fish due to the reflection of light, I haven't done any tests or research on this subject. Keyword - MAY


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

oh playing marbles. For some reason, I keep thinking of the table top marble slab type.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> I don't think marble is inert. It may do something funny to your tank's water chemistry that might affect the fish. I know for a fact that limestone is out of the question for most fish. Might have to google on this one ...


MARBLES are glass balls.

Marbles, not Marble.


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

Play sand. Easy to maintain, looks good, easy to grow plants in.


----------

